# stupid question? LPG, gaslow is it cheaper in the long run?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks


I'm still deliberating getting a gaslow system.
When I was in france recently I'm sure I saw gas for 19 euros.
The last time I looked in the UK a cylinder of propane was around £19.

If I went through a cylinder a week (now that winter is here, and we're thinking of going skiing) for a 3 month jaunt this would set me back £160 - 12 cylinders x 19 euros / 1.4, I think the cost of the single gaslow kit (to work with my existing standard cylinder) would be around £220.

Refilling the cylinder @21 litres presumably would cost around £10-11?

So the cost saving in Europe (France) is not that large... although in the UK it's more... or have I missed something?

Is propane in Spain/Germany/Italy for example cheaper of dearer than France?

Sorry if this post seems dumb!

Wilse


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calor and Gaslow*

Hi

A while ago I pretended to be Carol Vorderman and did a lot of sums. The figures and comments are here.

I am presently on Calor but am converting to GASLOW as soon as these two cylinders are empty - or as near as.

Enjoy the reading!

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-19503-calor.html

The prices were based on info at that time so you may need to adjust accordingly.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I fitted Gaslow, I didn't price gas savings, I factored in being able to drive to a service station and fill up, as with petrol, not having to lift in and out and attach/detach the bottles, once in they are in.

For me it was convenience, however if you are parked up for an extended stay that can be an inconvenience.

I also factored in that it would be europe wide, but availability is patchy and worse you still need lots of adaptors!! But it is better than having a bottle for France, a bottle for Spain etc etc.


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Wilse,

Look beyond the pure cost/return and figure out the whether being able to refill the gas at more and more garages when you top up for fuel gives a significant return on the hassle factor. That's why we fitted a twin bottle system.

We didn't use as much gas as we thought we would while skiing in Feb, partly because it was never really that cold (min. was about minus 5) and we had a small fan heater to supplement.

Pete


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I also found that before changing to Gaslow I was throwing away anywhere up to half of a cylinder each trip. 
Before setting off I would swap my cylinder for a full one t the start of each trip to avoid the problem I once had in France when I ran out and couldn't get anyone to sign me up for a french cylinder for nearly 48 hrs. 
I will get the cost back in a few years but the ease of use is worth every penny. 
James


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

JP said:


> couldn't get anyone to sign me up for a french cylinder for nearly 48 hrs.


not sure what you mean here?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Wilse
Just like in the UK with calor many other gas companies insist on you signing a contract before you can "rent" a bottle.
I visited several outlets, mainly super markets in the Ardech area who refused to sign me up before coming across a small garage that did.
James


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I have looked at the Gaslow system and the built in tank under the vehicle, certainly the gaslow is much cheaper, the advantage with the permanent cylinder is that the gas locker will become a wet locker for shoes wetsuits and I have no doubt anything else that will fit in!

So for me the option is not just about the set up money but that we will gain an extra useful locker.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I fitted Gaslow, I didn't price gas savings, I factored in being able to drive to a service station and fill up, as with petrol, not having to lift in and out and attach/detach the bottles, once in they are in.
> 
> For me it was convenience, however if you are parked up for an extended stay that can be an inconvenience.
> 
> I also factored in that it would be europe wide, but availability is patchy and worse you still need lots of adaptors!! But it is better than having a bottle for France, a bottle for Spain etc etc.


We went for refillable for same reasons but we went to MTH Autogas
See my post Refillable bottles fitted today
Dennis


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

remember you can get your Gaslow bottles and accessories from Outdoor Bits now 
http://www.outdoorbits.com/gas-lpg-c-123.html

Oh and you only need 2 adaptors thieawin for majority of Europe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*COR*

Hello,

GASLOW Cheaper and more to the point easier.

We travel on the continent and Norway a lot. We can fill up as and when we need to. No lugging bottles about, no more sending them back with some left in because you need to have full ones for the 2 weekd trip.

* The gas is cheaper
* you don't lose money sending unempty bottles back
* You can fill them most places in Europe
* You can take them with you if you change the van
* No lugging bottles about
* No more delivery drivers failing to turn up or turn up with the wrong gas or bottle size
* You can mix Returnables with a Gaslow system
* Forecourt/Supplied gas will flow in low temperatures as the gas is mixed correctly according to the season (BUTANE will not).
* Food tastes better and you feel warmer#

Trev.

#I was only kidding about the last one!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: stupid question? LPG, gaslow is it cheaper in the long r*



wilse said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I'm still deliberating getting a gaslow system.
> 
> ...


For us the fact that I didnt have to change heavy bottles was important.

Saving £xx was not the issue


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

*LPG on the way out?*

On another site someone relates a comment from a BP Light salesperson at the NEC to the effect that as LPG has not taken off as a car fuel as was hoped that some petrol stations were removing the pumps! Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: LPG on the way out?*



ktesis said:


> On another site someone relates a comment from a BP Light salesperson at the NEC to the effect that as LPG has not taken off as a car fuel as was hoped that some petrol stations were removing the pumps! Has anyone else heard this?


Quite the reverse in the Swansea area


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Come on guys - if you are touring on the continent just do it! 

Refillable wins hands down on convenience - and in a lot of places in Italy it is attendant service (don't think they trust us!).

Can't imagine the cost can be anything but better - filled up my two 11kg cylinders for about 16 Euro a time.

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: LPG on the way out?*



ktesis said:


> On another site someone relates a comment from a BP Light salesperson at the NEC to the effect that as LPG has not taken off as a car fuel as was hoped that some petrol stations were removing the pumps! Has anyone else heard this?


There is a bulk filling station near us and a Sainsbury's. Other than that we fill up in France where they seem more common.

Sounds like a sales tactic for BP light to me!

Wonder how all those LPG Car drivers and RV Owners and Van Drivers and Us motorhomers would go on!

Trev.


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

*BP on the way out*

REOn another site someone relates a comment from a BP Light salesperson at the NEC to the effect that as LPG has not taken off as a car fuel as was hoped that some petrol stations were removing the pumps! Has anyone else heard this? )

HI ktesis,

This is just plain utter rot. LPG is appearing everywhere. I have run my past two cars on LPG and have two refillable cylinders for my moterhome. It is true that if you dont use it much you probably dont notice it on the forecourts but trust me its there. PLus there are great sites now telling you where its available so you can even plan your route accordingly. At BP sites in France they have a free map showing all the sites too. I use about 200 ltrs a week in my BMW X5. (I delight in running a 4.8ltr V8 for less than my wifes 1.8ltr VW beetle). I drive all over the UK and Europe for work and have never run out. 
In the van I opted for the MTH Autogas lightweight refillable cylinders so I can take them out of the van to use on our patio heater and BBQ which saves an additional fortune and reccommend them to everyone I can. I hate the scare tactics of the gas bottle suppliers who over charge for what is in fact a waste product.....

I'll get off my soap box now..... Go for it.

PS Ive never come across a main stream LPG vendor in Europe who does not have a full set of adaptors which they lend to anyone which the correct one...

Cheers
Peter.


----------

